# back with the cats, back on the board



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Hello!

I've been dropping messages here and there for a few days but I realised that there are so many new names that I thought perhaps I'd start from the beginning and introduce myself again. 

I am 22, and I live in Montreal, Canada. I'm in my second year of university in wildlife biology, and I plan to go to vet school and specialize in ornithology and wildlife conservation. (not sure yet how I'm going to lump all those together... but I have, oh, seven more years of school to figure it out!) I spent the last summer working at a wildlife rehab center in Vancouver, which was honestly the most amazing experience of my life.

I live with my boyfriend and his parents and their dog and my two cats, Jasmine and Ariel, who my boyfriend and I adopted from the SPCA just over three years ago (time flies!). Jasmine is the reserved, dominant cat, and Ariel is the playful, ditzy cat. As some of you may remember, we had to leave them at my boyfriend's parents for a year when we went to Vancouver to go to college, so it was the happiest day of my life last month when our little family was reunited! Fortunately there was only a brief period of punishment before the cats acknowledged us again, and it's like nothing changed. So I guess cats do remember... when they choose to! 

Well, I'm looking forward to meeting all the new people and the people who I remember from before!  Please introduce yourselves or update me on your lives!

Oh, and the requisite pictures - I know they're in my sig, but I never can resist passing around pics of my babies:


























It occurred to me while I was searching for pictures to post that I have hardly any photos of Jasmine where she's not grimacing at the camera, looking angry, looking stoned, or looking blurry. I guess that's just part of her contrary nature - hamming it up doesn't come to her as easily as it does to Ariel.

Oh, and I'll toss in a pic of the Dog too. He's part Chow, and also hails from the SPCA:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome back, lovely cats & dog!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What beautiful cats -- and a cute little dog!

Here's my short story (I apologize to others who've heard this already):

I saw an ad on Craigslist after I moved into a place where I could, for the first time, have pets. But I was just going to _*look*_ at her. 

I ended up rescuing my Birman kitty (Cinderella) from an ogre who was keeping her in his spare bathroom (for MONTHS!). He said it was because all the other cats and dogs picked on her. whatEVER! Jerk! I'm embarassed to admit I didn't plan on keeping her and I was mad at myself all the way home for taking her, but I knew that if I left without her, she was going back in the bathroom. My plan was to place my own ad to find her a good home, but by the end of the night, she was on my bed and firmly in my heart. 

We rescued each other. :luv


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome back Victoria, it's been such a long time. I'm glad you have your cats back! They are as fluffy as I remember them. Cute dog too :wink: 

Marie- That is a great ending to your story, glad you rescued her


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think she rescued me more, Kim.


----------



## Jessie_pen (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi and welcome back, I'm new here, Hiya :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome back! I'm glad you're back with your kitties!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Marie that is an awesome story. I guess you and Cinderella were meant to be together!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I believe we are!  

Although, it'd be nice if I'd come home just once to find, oh, I don't know, the kitchen floor swept, the dishes done, the laundry folded. You'd _think_ with a name like Cinderella......oh well..... :wink:


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

I guess she thinks of herself as being Cinderella, _after_ Prince Charming came and rescued her from slavery and made her a spoiled princess!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome back....glad you're back with your kitties.


----------



## OrangeJulius (Aug 23, 2006)

*hi*

Nice meeting you, good luck at school


----------



## Kiraz (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------

